# farting at tiffany's



## eman (Dec 18, 2010)

A lady walks into tiffany's .. She looks around, spots a beautiful diamond bracelet and walks over to inspect it...

As she bends over to look more closely, she unexpectedly farts...

Very embarrassed, she looks around nervously to see if anyone noticed her little woops and prays that a salesperson was not anywhere near...

As she turns around, her worst nightmare materializes in the form of a salesman standing right behind her...

Good looking as well .. Cool as a cucumber, he displays all of the qualities one would expect of a professional in a store like tiffany's...

He politely greets the lady with, 'good day, madam .. How may we help you today???

Blushing and uncomfortable, but still hoping that the salesman somehow missed her little 'incident', she asks, 'sir, what is the price of this lovely bracelet ??'

he answers, "madam .. If you farted just looking at it - you're going to **** when i tell you the price .."


----------



## tom37 (Dec 18, 2010)

HEHEHE good one eman!!!!


----------



## smokingjhawk (Dec 18, 2010)

lol
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  My ex would have s*@t and then buy it ,and then I would s#@t


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 18, 2010)

I think I was next to her !! It wasnt pretty


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Dec 18, 2010)

hahaha I love it!


----------



## thebarbequeen (Dec 18, 2010)

LOL!!


----------

